# Searching for Cypripedium candidum



## The Orchid Boy (May 27, 2013)

I went out searching for Cyp. candidum today. This location is only 40 miles from where I live. I got the location from someone from the Omaha Orchid Society. I didn't find any...  It just rained a lot last night and there was water everywhere... even on the road. I didn't see any plants at all. How tall are they? Could they be covered with water?

Ditches where I looked






















Tree in water






Water on the road






I'll email the orchid society member again and see if he can find some or if he has a better idea of where they are.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2013)

Ah spring rains! I'd bet that most of the year there is little standing water in that area. These guys don't normally grow inundated, but in spring they could be in standing water from time to time.

I'd go back to your friend and get a few more hints about the exact habitat. Very likely they are growing anywhere that isn't cultivated or grazed, not out in the open fields. Likely spots might include the edges of road ditches, any kind of embankment with remnant native flora, rail road right-of-ways, riparian strips alongside creeks, and the like. Dr. Carlyle Luer said he always found them along railroad right-of-ways since the prairie was undisturbed in those sites.

Tiny plant BTW with tiny flowers, so you're going to have to look hard for them. They likely will be hiding in the tall grass.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

That is drier than the place where the hundreds of reginae I posted was!


----------



## cnycharles (May 27, 2013)

they very easily could be under water if in any of those areas; maybe 8" tall and the slipper could be the same size as the end of your thumb


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

It is early for candidum I think. 

In my garden the hybrids with candidum gens even if they are in pots much more behind so I think Candidum show up late. 

But dont know about the natural grwoth to much. 

would love to see pics of them again.


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2013)

in western ny they would normally be in full flower on may 24th; don't know exactly for nebraska


----------



## Paphluvr (May 28, 2013)

They're normally somewhat hidden in the grass, so they could indeed be covered with water. To bad you had to drive so far and then not find them. I've only found them once here in Michigan and that has since been developed (what a shame, can't be legally harvested but can be plowed under 'en masse' in the name of progress).


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2013)

I'm so happy! I found roughly 17 plants today. About half were in bloom, the other half were in bud! This is my first time seeing orchids growing naturally so I'm super excited.

Blooms









Size comparison









Plants. Most were only 2 or 3 feet off the road down a little in the ditch, should be mostly protected from road graders.









The media they were growing in. A mix of gravel, sand, and clay with dead grass for mulch and live grass for a little shade.







> what a shame, can't be legally harvested but can be plowed under 'en masse' in the name of progress



I know, how aweful. 
Here's 2 little articles everyone might enjoy.
http://www.orchidconservationcoalition.org/pdf/articles/cypcanfrom.pdf
http://www.orchidconservationcoalition.org/hl/cypcandidum.html


----------



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2013)

Great finds, this is such a great species. They don't grow wild here and they are extremely rare in cultivation here as well, so I have yet to see one in person.


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2013)

Eureka!!!

Great find.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2013)

More pictures...






























The area they grow must always have water in the ditches. There are lots of cat tails and I even saw a crawdad or cray fish in one ditch. And all the plants I saw were on the east side of the road in the ditch. Any reason for this? Not strong afternoon light?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2013)

Fantastic! Good for you for putting in the extra effort - necessary if you want to see wild orchids, especially rarities like this one. I bet finding them was like being a kid in a candy store!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Fantastic! Good for you for putting in the extra effort - necessary if you want to see wild orchids, especially rarities like this one. *I bet finding them was like being a kid in a candy store!*



Except all looking, no taking. Now I'm really tempted to try growing this species, I thought about getting some seedlings from Spangle Creek Labs.


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2013)

Great Job! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2013)

nice find! the soil temperature could be different where they grow, there could be more water on that side, soil could be slightly different. south of the great lakes, they will emerge and flower in different areas depending on where the water table is, even miles away from the lakes (because of underground water). where you see the plants this year could be because of the amount and consistency of the water this year, but could be different next year


----------



## Dido (May 29, 2013)

Great pics, This one is one of the missings in my collection, but will get it one day. 
Heard you need a high amount of lime to grow it look on rons side, there are some interesting things about growing them


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2013)

I like that the grasses are not smothering the orchid plants.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 30, 2013)

Spangle Creek Labs is a great place to get them. They are very concerned about conservation there. The seedlings will be small, but the prices will be affordable on a per seedling basis.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 15, 2013)

I went back today and found seed pods!













This is only 2 seed pods (2 pictures of the same one). Here's some other pictures...

The grass has grown a lot





A snail





Swamp milkweed





A field they were in, now mowed...





The (as of now) untouched ditch where they are growing


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2013)

nice!
did you do the pollination?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll admit that I pollinated 1 blossom in a different spot.  I knew the exact location of these more so than the others. They were the only ones I could locate in the tall, tick infested grass.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I'll admit that I pollinated 1 blossom in a different spot.  ....




i try to pollinate many of them when i find them growing wild.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

I had not looked at this thread in a while. Congrats on your find.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

Going back to follow the plant's life cycle was thorough of you - kudos. It is very satisfying to see seed capsules in wild populations, a sign of hope for the future. You photos also help dispel the notion that this species grows in full sun.


----------

